# Need to Skip Guided Setup!



## Mshadow1023 (Aug 9, 2003)

OK, so I've accepted that my S1 TiVo is just shot. I can't get the modem to respond, and I've now decided to use it purely as a digital video hard drive, and dump old videos into it using the AV input. I erased everything from the TiVo, and because of it, I'm now stuck in the Guided Setup, and I don't even want to set anything up. Because this tivo isn't going to be plugged into a network or a phone line, I can't get past the First Call Setup. Is there any way to override this? I've tried unplugging everything and it just brings me back to the Guided Setup. Please help!


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

You're SOL untill you can get past the guided setup. You could install a backup image from a Tivo that has already completed guided setup. You could also get an external modem and connect it to your serial port on the Tivo to run guided setup.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Or you can use serial PPP through your PC.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

not sure, but if you hack it, running fakecall.itcl may get you past that point in the guided setup (forget which s/w versions that works for)


----------

